# Coral advice for my tank



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

I've had a 55 gallon tank with live rock and sand substrate for over a yr. now and I am looking to venture into the coral part of the hobby. I have the 48" t5-h/o 4 bulb setup. Looking for some corals that will grow fairly fast and do not require too too much care. Any help/advice is welcome


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Kinda tough to answer that one. All corals will grow dependant on their care and water quality. But for the most part, Softies, Zoas and Palys are the most forgiving and will tolerate better than perfect water quality. Some LPS can be had that are pretty easy to care for also.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

Any recommendations for mushrooms? My friend has a large tank covered with big ones


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the Hairy Green Flourescent Mushrooms, they look pretty neat.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

how do you feel about ricordeas? i looked them up and was amazed haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Rics are a nice coral. Should do well under your lighting. Not overtly hard to take care of. Throw em some food from time to time, other than that, light is the only thing it needs, moderate lighting. You'll have to watch though, they aren't as easy with lighting as say a Toadstool or Zoa.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

just picked up some nice really super bright green mushrooms today and a big red colt! love seeing the mushrooms under the actinic lighting!!!


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Any Rhodactis spp. mushrooms should grow very well (fuzzy/hairy mushrooms). 

My favorite corals from my tank: Rhodactis mushrooms, frogspawn Euphyllia coral, white pompom/pink Xenia, birdsnest, and clams. All grew very well and should do well if placed properly under that lighting.


----------

